# Blindfolded progression thread



## V Achyuthan (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi everyone,
So I am going to my first ever physical comp (not official) at Jan 15 and 16. The events I am going to participate are 3x3, 2x2 and 3BLD.
I have not been practicing 3BLD much. So it's time to start serious practice again. I average 3:30 - 4 min on blind. I use a mix of BOP and OP. 
If someone has any tips to improve please let me know. I am trying to get better.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 21, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Hi everyone,
> So I am going to my first ever physical comp (not official) at Jan 15 and 16. The events I am going to participate are 3x3, 2x2 and 3BLD.
> I have not been practicing 3BLD much. So it's time to start serious practice again. I average 3:30 - 4 min on blind. I use a mix of BOP and OP.
> If someone has any tips to improve please let me know. I am trying to get better.


I'm also starting blind for the same reason. I recommend Jack Cai video on m2 edges.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 22, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> I'm also starting blind for the same reason. I recommend Jack Cai video on m2 edges.


thanks


----------

